# No more carbon frames from Litespeed/Merlin?



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

First I noticed that all the carbon and hybrid frames had been removed from the Merlin website.

Then, in the new issue of bicycling, there's a full, one-page ad describing the "death of carbon fiber" at Litespeed.

Does anyone have any insight as to the reason this has happened? Of course, we can all speculate, but I'm wondering if anyone has the actual answer to this question.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

RickC5 said:


> Then, in the new issue of bicycling, there's a full, one-page ad describing the "death of carbon fiber" at Litespeed.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight as to the reason this has happened? Of course, we can all speculate, but I'm wondering if anyone has the actual answer to this question.


I think the best way to describe it is to look at debate of "New Coke" versus "Original Coke" and along those lines, while we tried "New Coke Carbon", people just love our "Original Coke Titanium." 

Plus the market is really flooded with all kinds of carbon copies of this and that frame, so we are much more original and unique with our titanium frames.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed


----------

